

Now you can request tutorials for Swift - wuliwong
http://www.sososwift.com/requests/new

======
wuliwong
A friend pointed out that this was a pretty weird landing page to send you
guys to. Without an account you just get some message saying you should get an
account. :/

Well, hopefully you click around a bit. The site is dedicated to Swift
tutorials and references. Users can create collections of tutorials similar to
Pinterest boards as well.

Today we released a new feature, letting users make 'requests' for tutorials.
Other users can respond to the requests in hopes of 'fulfilling' the request.
The dynamic is pretty similar to stackoverflow.

Hope you guys find it interesting and useful. Would love to hear any feedback!

------
kodablah
One thing I would like to see is a "SwiftFiddle" of sorts like a JSFiddle or a
[http://3v4l.org/](http://3v4l.org/). I understand there are security fears
(and it's probably not easy to do OSX in the cloud like that), but it wouldn't
be the first server-side eval done. I would do it myself if I had Apple
servers.

~~~
wuliwong
That would be interesting. I've been thinking about ways to expand beyond just
links to tutorials. Making a SwiftFiddle might be a bit out of my league. :)

------
beastoven
Looks pretty cool, I've been wanting to take a look at Swift.

